# Noreve Cover Here!



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

My new Noreve kover arrived today. It is wonderful. The color is deep royal blue, it uses the same holding system as the orignal cover with the two corners and the tab the clicks into place. The click is very audible and I didn't have to do any bending or prying to get it to work. It has a small silver logo on the front, a pocket on the back cover, good fro tickets or notes, the inside has 3 slots for business cards and 2 for SD cards. It is well padded and smells wonderfully of leather. It isn't' flashy or fancy but I like it. See the pictures below:
*
Amazon Link







*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it Gables Girl, beautiful shade of blue! Enjoy. I know your Kindle is happy in the new koat!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice!

Eric


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you.

Now I'm trying to figure out what other color I want. Here is the link to the site if you want to check them out.

http://www.noreveusa.com/brand/Amazon/product/Amazon_Kindle_Tradition_leather_case.html


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> My new Noreve kover arrived today. It is wonderful. The color is deep royal blue, it uses the same holding system as the orignal cover with the two corners and the tab the clicks into place. The click is very audible and I didn't have to do any bending or prying to get it to work. It has a small silver logo on the front, a pocket on the back cover, good fro tickets or notes, the inside has 3 slots for business cards and 2 for SD cards. It is well padded and smells wonderfully of leather. It isn't' flashy or fancy but I like it. See the pictures below:
> *
> Amazon Link
> 
> ...


Congratulations and what a gorgeous, sleek looking case! Love the blue too!
Ruby


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful! love that color, too!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Gables Girl,

Thank you very much for your pictures!  The cover looks great!

I may have found my "interim cover" to use before I can save the money for an Oberon cover.

My Amazon cover has a plastic strap that I use to hold the lower right corner in.  Is there anything like that with the Noreve?  Or will good ol' Velcro be needed??

Thanks again,

Marci


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Marci said:


> My Amazon cover has a plastic strap that I use to hold the lower right corner in. Is there anything like that with the Noreve? Or will good ol' Velcro be needed??


I'm wondering this too. Does it stay in the cover really well with just the tab?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> Gables Girl,
> 
> Thank you very much for your pictures! The cover looks great!
> 
> ...


The tab clicks in very securely with a very audible click. I stood over my bed and really shook it and even dropped it and it stayed in the case. If you want to use Velcro you could. I have to say the more I use it the better I like it.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> The tab clicks in very securely with a very audible click. I stood over my bed and really shook it and even dropped it and it stayed in the case. If you want to use Velcro you could. I have to say the more I use it the better I like it.


Nice! Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates on your new cover. That blue color is gorgeous!
Toby


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I like the blue. I have been wanting a blue case. I have a question though-- how is the weight? Would you say it fairly light case? Also can you snap the flap back while you read with it folded over? Thanks. 

Lisa


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I like the blue. I have been wanting a blue case. I have a question though-- how is the weight? Would you say it fairly light case? Also can you snap the flap back while you read with it folded over? Thanks.
> 
> Lisa


It is about the same weight as the original cover, very light. The snap can be folded so the cover stays folded back. I really love the case and the color.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I went ahead and ordered one in that same blue color. I've really been wanting a blue cover and wasn't thrilled with m-edge cases so this looks like a good alternative.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

You will like it, I like it better then my M-edge and the blue is beautiful.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice! Thank you for taking the time to post pictures. I think this will be my next cover, once I decide on a color.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Pretty shade of blue! I like the fact that this cover has the strap on the left side so that it doesn't curl over the Kindle while trying to read as it might if it was on the right side!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

When you get one let me know how you like it.  I know this is heresy but I'm liking it better then my Oberon.  I find it more comfortable to hold.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> When you get one let me know how you like it. I know this is heresy but I'm liking it better then my Oberon. I find it more comfortable to hold.


Not heresy at all. What fun would there be in life if we all liked the same things?


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

How exactly does the clip slide in on this case? I still haven't figured it out on my original case- I've just been sliding the Kindle in the corner pieces. I know there must be a trick but I'm missing it, I guess!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Megan -

This is what I do, and it's usually successful.

Place the Kindle as close the the left-side tabs as possible.

Push the Kindle toward the right side -- it should catch on the tab.

You don't get the kind of auditory feedback Gables Girl describes here. It will not come out if you shake it, though [assuming it's in correctly] 

Marci


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Marci! I was having some issues with the tab. I think I have it now.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

megan said:


> How exactly does the clip slide in on this case? I still haven't figured it out on my original case- I've just been sliding the Kindle in the corner pieces. I know there must be a trick but I'm missing it, I guess!


Truthfully I never did get the tab to work on the original cover, one of the reasons I got the M-Edge. On the Noreve it just clicked in as soon as I put my Kindle in the cover.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Even more of a reason to treat myself to a new cover...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

To show how much I like my Noreve I just ordered the grey cover from them.  The blue is so smooth and feels and smells soooo good. I've had it in my purse all week and it isn't showing any scuffs or any marks and I want a lighter cover for the summer.  I looked at the white but I figured it would show dirt on it. 

I must stop buying things (covers, purses, carrying cases, etc.) for my Kindle next year so I can afford the books for it.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> To show how much I like my Noreve I just ordered the grey cover from them. The blue is so smooth and feels and smells soooo good. I've had it in my purse all week and it isn't showing any scuffs or any marks and I want a lighter cover for the summer. I looked at the white but I figured it would show dirt on it.
> 
> I must stop buying things (covers, purses, carrying cases, etc.) for my Kindle next year so I can afford the books for it.


Yeah, GG -

This is great! Glad you like this company  How is there customer service if you have used it?

Thanks to your feedback I will be buying one of their covers shortly. Please post a picture again so I & others can see how the "real life" color matches their catalogue ones.

Just need to figure which color I want & wait for my next paycheck 

Marci


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> Yeah, GG -
> 
> This is great! Glad you like this company  How is there customer service if you have used it?
> 
> ...


Customer service has been very good. They respond very fast. There was a shipping glitch with the last one so I emailed them and they answered right away and got it solved with UPS.

I'll post pictures of the gray when I get it. It is a custom color so they sent me an email and said it should be 10 to 15 days before shipping and if i wanted to cahgne colors to one in stock to call them. I want the gray and I can wait.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Chimmer said:


> Question - what tab are you talking about? There's sort of a square tab in the center of the original cover but I was never able to get it to "click into place" and I ended up using velcro to hold it.
> 
> I ordered a MiniSuit Leather case so it probably doesn't matter at this point but I would still like to know about the tab on the original cover.


I'm talking about the square tab on the original cover, I never could get it to work either. On the Noreve it clicks in and works the way it should have on the original. It holds very well, I've even dropped it on my bed and it didn't fall out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the original cover I found if I bent the tab up a little it worked as it was supposed to.

My objection with that cover was the elastic.  I hate stretched out elastic.  Comes of having to wear kneehighs to grade school and they'd slip down uncomfortably when the elastic stretched out.  

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> With the original cover I found if I bent the tab up a little it worked as it was supposed to.
> 
> My objection with that cover was the elastic. I hate stretched out elastic. Comes of having to wear kneehighs to grade school and they'd slip down uncomfortably when the elastic stretched out.
> 
> Ann


I hated the elastic, the tab which I could not get to work and the color. Blah Black..... Much happier with my new ones.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> I like the fact that this cover has the strap on the left side so that it doesn't curl over the Kindle while trying to read as it might if it was on the right side!


This is a sign of great design. It would annoy me beyond end if the tab were on the right side. Noreve did their research! I was thinking about an Oberon but fearful it would be too large and bulky so this looks like exactly what I need. I'm fairly happy with the original cover - I like black - but as mentioned above I dislike the stretched out elastic. When Mr. KM gets his Kindle, I'm ordering me one of these in either pink or lavender. It's too girly for him because we're sharing at this point, but perfect for me when it's just my Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just wanted to know that based on your glowing review for your Noreve cover, I ordered one for my ipod touch last week. I'm currently waiting for my passion vintage cover, but since it was a custom color, I'll be waiting for a bit. (Yes, suprisingly enough, I did not get the pink one)

If I like this one, I may be tempted to buy a K2 cover if/when they come out with it. 

The prices have gone up slightly since I ordered it (It was $59.99 it's now $67.57) and they've added a few new colors. 

I look forward to receiving it.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been waiting almost a month for the grey Noreve. Of course, meanwhile I've ordered K2, so I'll have no use for it once it finally gets here!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered my Grey on on December 30th and just got it last week. Now I'll need to buy one for the K2 when they come out. I'd call and see if you can cancel if it hasn't been shipped or if they will switch you to a K2 cover when they come.

I love my Blue and my Grey covers for my original Kindle.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Gables Girl, I assumed I wouldn't be able to cancel since they have that no returns or cancellations policy. I'm sure it's well into production, if not completed already. They do say you have the right to cancel if they don't ship in 30 days, so I'm hoping they'll miss that deadline.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd at least call them and see.  What is worst that happens, they say no?


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

They will let you cancel. I had a blue one ordered. This was the 4th week and it still had not arrived. Along with the fact I was selling the kindle and ordering the new one, I asked to cancel the order. They have canceled the order for me. HOWEVER, it took 3 emails for them to even respond so I would recommend calling.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, Lisa! I actually have already e-mailed them but haven't heard back. I'll try calling when I get home from work.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just called Noreve and asked about the K2 cover. It is coming the 3rd or 4th week of March.  They are changing the way the Kindle is attached, it will actually slide in from the spine side, the CS rep told me.  He said they had a few complaints about the way the original held the Kindle so they are changing it.  The new cover will have some new features (didn't specify) but will have the same strap.  I think I may have *finally* found the perfect cover for my K2, and don't mind waiting for it.   Thanks for posting all the info and pics, everybody!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I just called Noreve and asked about the K2 cover. It is coming the 3rd or 4th week of March. They are changing the way the Kindle is attached, it will actually slide in from the spine side, the CS rep told me. He said they had a few complaints about the way the original held the Kindle so they are changing it. The new cover will have some new features (didn't specify) but will have the same strap. I think I may have *finally* found the perfect cover for my K2, and don't mind waiting for it. Thanks for posting all the info and pics, everybody!


Did they happen to say whether they are changing the way the K1 covers hold the Kindle as well? Or are they only changing it for the K2's? I had really wanted a Noreve, I have a case for my MP3 player from them and really like it. But I didn't want that original clip system to hold it in, so I didn't order one.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Did they happen to say whether they are changing the way the K1 covers hold the Kindle as well? Or are they only changing it for the K2's? I had really wanted a Noreve, I have a case for my MP3 player from them and really like it. But I didn't want that original clip system to hold it in, so I didn't order one.


I didn't ask about changing the K1 covers, sorry. The CS rep I spoke with said that the wedge shape was challenging for them to design around and they were happy that the K2 design eliminates having to deal with that.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Thank you.
> 
> OOOO! Purple! And Orange!
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I ordered the Orange case from them. It should be here anyday. I ordered it back on January 9. I can't wait to get it! I will try to post pictures when it arrives.
Edited to add...

I received the cover today. I decided to sell it as I have an Oberon cover and Strangedog cover. I don't really need it and wasn't blown away by it.
I have posted pictures of the cover in the buy sell trade board for whomever is interested.

Tracie


----------

